# Chegou o Verão



## Minho (22 Jun 2006 às 11:02)

Entramos ontem às 13h26m no Verão no hemisfério Norte. O Sol às 12h solares incidiu perpendicularmente no trópico de Cancer no pararalelo 23,5ºN. 
Ontem foi o dia mais longo do ano a partir de hoje a duração do dia (horas de sol) é sempre a diminuir até 21 Dezembro.


----------



## dj_alex (22 Jun 2006 às 11:23)

Minho disse:
			
		

> Entramos ontem às 13h26m no Verão no hemisfério Norte. O Sol às 12h solares incidiu perpendicularmente no trópico de Cancer no pararalelo 23,5ºN.
> Ontem foi o dia mais longo do ano a partir de hoje a duração do dia (horas de sol) é sempre a diminuir até 21 Dezembro.


----------



## Seringador (22 Jun 2006 às 17:56)

Minho disse:
			
		

> Entramos ontem às 13h26m no Verão no hemisfério Norte. O Sol às 12h solares incidiu perpendicularmente no trópico de Cancer no pararalelo 23,5ºN.
> Ontem foi o dia mais longo do ano a partir de hoje a duração do dia (horas de sol) é sempre a diminuir até 21 Dezembro.



De acordo com muitos peritos no assunto primeiro foi a noite mais curta do ano 21 para 22 e hoje é o dia mais longo do ano!


----------



## tozequio (22 Jun 2006 às 17:58)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> De acordo com muitos peritos no assunto primeiro foi a noite mais curta do ano 21 para 22 e hoje é o dia mais longo do ano!



Mais segundo menos segundo não faz grande diferença


----------



## Seringador (22 Jun 2006 às 18:08)

tozequio disse:
			
		

> Mais segundo menos segundo não faz grande diferença


è só para lançar discussão 
Mas faz diferença em observar o posicionamento da lua e a sua fase...


----------

